

Urbit/Docker Tool - yebyen
http://nerdland.info/urbit-docker

======
yebyen
You should be reading
[http://www.urbit.org/2013/08/22/Chapter-1-arvo.html](http://www.urbit.org/2013/08/22/Chapter-1-arvo.html)
in parallel with these scripts if you're a docker user and you don't already
have an Urbit ship.

